

Calculating the time it would take to actually read privacy policies - swany4
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2012/03/the-calculus-of-consent.html

======
kellenfujimoto
I will usually just skim headers to get the gist of a policy if I'm dealing
with a large entity. Only takes a minute and if there's anything terribly
jarring I'll typically catch it.

